# ostarine pros and cons



## jodenem99 (Apr 18, 2012)

hi anyone here have experience with the sarm ostarine ..seems expensive ,is it worth the price and is it legit as far as what the results are .thank you


----------



## blergs. (Apr 18, 2012)

jodenem99 said:


> hi anyone here have experience with the sarm ostarine ..seems expensive ,is it worth the price and is it legit as far as what the results are .thank you



if its from a legit shop then yes its good. 
cons: new and long term effects are unknown
pro: it dont seem to have much side effects and it legal for research use.

I think its a bit like tbol. 
used it a couple times myself.

25mg ed for 4-8wks


----------



## Kirk B (Apr 20, 2012)

they got it on IM


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 22, 2012)

*IronMagLabs OSTA Rx*


----------



## Grozny (Apr 23, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> *IronMagLabs OSTA Rx*



^This


----------



## blergs. (Apr 29, 2012)

Kirk B said:


> they got it on IM



cool, yah I know a few good places, not much on here, but I notice CEM now has S4, not Osta but same class.   COOL stuff PM sent


----------



## blergs. (Apr 29, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> *IronMagLabs OSTA Rx*



Cool stuff, never seen it made for human consumption. I like its not liquid.  can be a hassle


----------



## SPF (May 3, 2012)

My experience with the compound was less than stellar. Severe insomnia, massive shut down, sickness and suffered 2 injuries while on it. And that was at half the dose that most people take and after only 1-2 weeks.

Tried it again at only 3 mg per day for cutting and got severe insomnia 3 weeks in. Threw it in the garbage. Had slight shutdown at 3 mg as well.

Would not take this compound lightly.


----------

